# E38 1998 740il Front Door won't close



## hayyan (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi my front doors wont close in cold weather and even if they do driver side one wont open, it only happens in cold weather, Any advise would really appreciated. Back doors are fine


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Seems to be a common problem in the colder climates. One thought was ample amounts of WD40 on the latch, catch, and hinges... also read someone used white lithium grease for the same purpose. No idea if it really works, though.

WD40 thread


----------

